# Phragmipedium caudatum ‘Confuscated’



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 14, 2021)

Another nice plant I procured from Marcotte. It was already showing a low spike when I got it in July. 

It develop quite nicely with 3 buds, but one was confused lol.



‘Excuse me mister, where do you think you’re going?’ 

The plant is huge at about 3.5 feet span. Here are pics a couple weeks ago:





Can’t wait to see the long 3 feet petals!!


----------



## monocotman (Aug 14, 2021)

The flowers should be huge!
David


----------



## abax (Aug 14, 2021)

Now I must give my Caudatum a talking to...both of 'em!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Aug 23, 2021)

That is a big Caudatum. Should be great!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 25, 2021)

With much sadness, I regret to inform all those who were looking forward to all three buds to open, that the last bud has blasted. Much to my grief.

Whether from low ambient humidity or some fault of my own, it has perished. 

However the two first buds continued to develop and are starting to open in prayer. I was relief as I thought they would followed suite to the last blasted bud. But alas, they persevered and is presented today like this.

I will post developing pics as the petals unfurl.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 25, 2021)

2 beats the hell out of none!


----------



## alex.sorensen51 (Aug 26, 2021)

I saw some scale damage...maybe not enough nutrients and water at bud development


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 26, 2021)

alex.sorensen51 said:


> I saw some scale damage...maybe not enough nutrients and water at bud development


They are regularly treated systemically so no insects for sure. I feed and water well as roots moist all the time. Any other possibilities? I think low humidity.


----------



## alex.sorensen51 (Aug 26, 2021)

this is what I meant to show.Also look at the base of the bud


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 26, 2021)

alex.sorensen51 said:


> View attachment 29412
> this is what I meant to show.Also look at the base of the bud


Those are not scales but fungicide (Thiomyl) marks. No scales can survive two treatments of Merit (treated when spike was halfway). I have not had scale in my collection for over 3 years since systemic treatments.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Aug 26, 2021)

I have similar marking on some of my leaves from fungicide not insect activity. Hard water can also leave this pattern but I am guessing that is not the case here. 

Low humidity or a change is temperatures can cause these long petal phrags to blast easily. 2 out of 3 ain't bad though. Looking forward to seeing these unfurl.


----------



## abax (Aug 26, 2021)

I'd suggest low humidity as well plus all the fungicides.


----------



## alex.sorensen51 (Aug 27, 2021)

I had a caudatum,that fully flowered,in moderate humidity,(50%)so ,my experience only dealt with my own. I see marks that may ,or ,may not have any bearing on the particular plant in question. I had no complications( I want one,now)even though it is like having an Iris,indoors.I had 5 inflorescence, a monster.So,imagine 5 flowers a meter long,in a tight plant.I don't have the photo record(as it was 30 yrs ago). I did not find the plant fussy,actually easy to grow, so I suggest there may be factors at play (ie,exposure to systemics) and insects.


----------



## skirincich (Aug 28, 2021)

If such a plant were being grown outside and bud formation coincided with 90 degree weather, would you bring this plant inside? I ask because I had a well-developed bud drop during a heatwave. Thanks


----------



## PhragNewbie021 (Aug 28, 2021)

Glad to see that the buds are still unfurling & they have not blasted.


----------



## alex.sorensen51 (Aug 28, 2021)

I wonder,what is the natural lubricant that lets a complicated bud open.Is it humidity along with cooler temps,or nutrients at the right time?Slower growth with cooler temp,or lower light and cool?


----------

